

Will developers do Automated testing work for the right price? - teddyp18

What would make you leave a dev team to join a QA testing team?  Is there anything that could tempt you?
======
dmharrison
It's been my experience that once you have dev you don't go back. I was lead
engineer for a pretty complex technical product that needed strong technical
testing and money wouldn't win. I think it's part perception. I have seen
using something like a performance engineer role work, in that it's
technically QA but usually works in as a dev role and highly specialised and
technical. We used our (small) technical consulting staff during their
downtime a bit which helped. They'd get to train up and be involved in the
product direction and we'd get highly experienced engineers which could give
us feedback like if an API /felt/ right. One thing I have come accross that I
thought was very successful was at small software company here in oz (now part
of oracle). They'd get fresh software engineering grads or final year students
and get them in as (paid, mostly part time) technical testers under the mentor
of experienced testers and software engineers. They'd get them to write and
develop automated testing systems and learn to test systems and understand
what made a good system. They'd then go work in the R+D teams better prepared.
So part apprenticeship learning product development, part recruitement and job
selection filter.

